# How to treat steam engine before storage



## kadora (Jul 9, 2018)

Hello friends
I am four stroke enthusiast but one year ago I successfully finished two cylinder steam engine.
I run engine on live steam roughly 30 minutes then I had to turn to different project so I  
put engine on the shelf .
Last weekend I had spare time so I decided to check steam engine and I have found out black spots
on inner liner surface. These spots are probably corroded but they are dark black not rusty red.
I machined  liners from unknown ferrous material .
Steam gurus  my question is : What should by done before  steam engine is stored.
Should I run engine on compressed air to remove all condensed water from engine or you have 
a different remedy.
Thank you very much for your help.


----------

